# Men and thier crude humor.....



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Sometimes it makes me want to smack them and other times it makes me bust out laughing. I love the fact that men have this effect.... especially my man. I guess I'm crazy but I love that difference between gate and I. One min we will be argueing about something, he throws in a crude joke, and the next were laughing. Or ill be in a bad mood and harping on him about something and he tosses in a crude joke and we end up laughing. 


Now it doesn't always happen this way but when it does I feel like both slapping him and kissing him. Anyone else feel this way?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Pull my finger.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Here is an example.....




One day I was harping on him about taking out the garbage as that is his assigned chore and I was rambling on and on and all of a sudden there is a thud on the front door. I end up jumping behind him and telling him to go check it out. Well he gets a smug look, puffs up, and swaggers over there saying.... "don't worry baby ill protect ya!" 



I so wanted to smack him but I busted out laughing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao amp... you nut
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Pull my finger.


A Classic! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

there once was a man from nantucket with a d.........


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol the crude part was when gate followed up with saying he would slap em around with his big dong. If it isn't something to do with his dong its something about gas or shyt.... lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to take offense to my husband's crude humor so I trained him NOT to do it anymore. Then I found I actually missed it. He's back doing it again and I make a point to just laugh. He really is funny and I was stupid for stopping it.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol chilly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I absoulty love crude humor!

always have....must be the bevis and buthead in me!

hm hm hm he said sperm!


----------



## lalsr1988 (Apr 16, 2012)

Counting money for the family weekly budget.... 65 66 67 68 699999(DIRTY SMIRK) 70.,,,
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Hahaha, it's inbred in us. Our four year old loves burp, fart type humor (and it's not even that prevalent in our house, he introduces the most of it). My wife finally realized sophomoric humor is just a man thing. She's come to think "gross out humor" in built into the Y chromosome.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't you have laundry to do?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Toffer said:


> Don't you have laundry to do?


Don't you? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Some of mine is just mean. I went to visit my parents and my sister was in the back yard trying to tan. I walk by and quipped.." Asking a lot from the sun aren't we?" I ducked when the suntan lotion bottle came flying at me.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao joe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I will say this

as anyone here who knows me, I can "dish it out" quite often, I've always been one to take jokes at me well. (aside from mock offense)

I used to be in a regular home game of poker and as usual it would get raunchy among the guys there, I would be the one thrwoing out the nastiest stuff too. Post affair of my wife, I got super sensitive to the "I fvcked your wife" type of insults or jokes. It put me in a super bad spot because it would really upset me but I was the guy who crack those jokes the most and since they didn't know about what happened they continued for quite a while. I eventually just stopped playing (not the only reason).

So, in essence I learned how what someone views as a stupid joke another can really get hurt by them. I think I've tempered myself in regards to them as a result (yes I was much worse before TAM)


----------



## oneMOreguy (Aug 22, 2012)

I just throw my old smelly socks in her direction......and once in a while hang my used underwear on the top of the door so it falls on her head when she exits the bathroom......yea...I am a bit bent at times....LOL


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Yes my wife has expressed her dislike of my crude humor or sexual innuendos. Sometime she's up for it. Like the other day when we were driving in the car and she asked if I'd sent in a resume for the job posting I was talking about. I said yes I wrote them and told them I was willing to fill their openings in any position, then I smiled my evil smile....


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Gaia said:


> Sometimes it makes me want to smack them and other times it makes me bust out laughing. I love the fact that men have this effect.... especially my man. I guess I'm crazy but I love that difference between gate and I. One min we will be argueing about something, he throws in a crude joke, and the next were laughing. Or ill be in a bad mood and harping on him about something and he tosses in a crude joke and we end up laughing.
> 
> 
> Now it doesn't always happen this way but when it does I feel like both slapping him and kissing him. Anyone else feel this way?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh absolutely ! Men rarely offend me, I love it ! I know what I like about it -the REALness, they just say things THE WAY IT IS .........women are just more guarded, polite, thinking of Etiquette and all that....For some reason men can just get away with it better. I so enjoy a little crude bantering -any old way it comes out...I enjoy giving a response -oh the fun of it !

One can tell if it is being downright disrespectful or not..... if not, bring it on I say. 

I have been laughing at boys since grade school. 

2 of my friends remember....In 2nd grade they were in a different class, a room divider wall separated us....and they could always hear the Teacher yelling "_________" cause these 2 boys always distracted me & I couldn't stop laughing at them.... they had to take me out of the class sometimes. 

Men just are born humorists in my opinion. I like a little crude... An "intelligent crude" makes it even sweeter ! I don't like fowl languaged swearing every other word, that is completely obknoxious & uncalled for......but boys being boys doesn't bother me, farts, sex jokes, all of it. 

My husband & our sons are pretty tame by normal standards.... so I doubt I really have an appreciation for the more crude type behavior... I think I am worse than my husband and sons combined ! Yikes for that !!


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

My husband can find the sexual innuendo in anything I say. Even the word innuendo..
Now when I say something that I know he will respond to I pause & wait for it. He says I would be disappointed if he didn't come out with a crude remark. I suppose it means he is listening to what I say..
I am a little more uncomfortable when he gets crude in mixed company though & he will never make crude jokes in front of our daughters.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> I will say this
> 
> as anyone here who knows me, I can "dish it out" quite often, I've always been one to take jokes at me well. (aside from mock offense)
> 
> ...


that's why its always safer to go with "I fvcked you*R* mom" instead. (and whether the milf in question is deceased or not is irrelevant because its guys playing poker, its expected).

note: edited to fix a critical typo


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

As a huge Opie & Anthony fan, I live in cringe humor. To the point where it pushes the envelope on so-called forbidden topics. But my wife is not like that at all and doesn't find that stuff funny. It's def more guy-geared.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I can't even say certain words without my husband getting all 3rd grade on me.

:lol:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I cuss like a sailor, and H has cursed around me maybe 3 times in our whole relationship..when he was very angry about different things. He won't curse! I told him it's ok, but he said it's a respect thing. So I thanked him--- "Well, shet...that's effin' amazing of ya, babe!" Only, I said the real words.

:rofl:


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a dirtier mind and mouth than most men I know - in fact I have to temper myself quite often in order to appear more ladylike


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

*That's one weird looking kitchen*


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

:rofl: DOG! :rofl:


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I can't even say certain words without my husband getting all 3rd grade on me.
> 
> :lol:


My wife says she has no trouble with my inner 12 year old coming out, it's the 8 year old she has a problem with.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Trenton said:


> My all time giggle favorite:


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> I absoulty love crude humor!
> 
> always have....must be the bevis and buthead in me!
> 
> hm hm hm he said sperm!


So a friend of mine from college lives in more or less the same neighborhood now, lo these many years later. I remember clearly A few weeks after the new Beavis and Buttheads came out, she called me and said she'd do anything I wanted if I'd just come watch all of them with her husband so she didn't have to! I sent her off to drive fast cars with my now ex and my friend and I had a fabulous afternoon with pizza, many beers and B&B.....

I should check to see if they're doing another season anytime soon!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Humor is my weapon that I take full advantage of, especially during fights/makeups. Can easily defuse a bomb with humor, or one can make the bomb explode and still easily repair the immediate damage with humor


----------

